# Q&A with the Legend Ed Coan!!



## AnaSCI (Apr 17, 2014)

USPF & IPF World Powerlifting Champion and "the greatest powerlifter in the history of the sport", Ed Coan has agreed to do a video feed Q&A with the members of AnaSCI!!

Please post any questions you would have for the Legend here in this thread and once we receive enough we will be sending them over to Ed and he will answer them through a video feed!!

HUGE thanks to Ed for being a part of our board and taking the time to do this Q&A with the members here at AnaSCI


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome Ed!   It's truly an honor to have a legend as yourself on our board.   Thanks for sharing your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2014)

NO SHIT . A legend with superior intelligence . Thanks Ed.  Man you guys should feel lucky as you dont get this often. !


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 17, 2014)

You are one of my heroes, sir! Good to see you on here!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome the Legend . Powerlifting icon Ed coan.....!  T


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't forget to visit strengthinc.com    EC's site...    T


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks so much Ed for doing this! I have a few questions...


How did Ed periodize his training?  When he reached a plateau, what methods did he use to crack it? 

What were the biggest struggles or hardest period of time for him during his career? Why? 

What things did Ed do to maintain his health during his career?

What advice would he give now to a young Ed who has just a few years of training under his belt?


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 17, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Thanks so much Ed for doing this! I have a few questions...
> 
> 
> How did Ed periodize his training?  When he reached a plateau, what methods did he use to crack it?
> ...



There we go, let's get the questions going!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 17, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Thanks so much Ed for doing this! I have a few questions...
> 
> 
> How did Ed periodize his training?  When he reached a plateau, what methods did he use to crack it?
> ...



There we go, let's get the questions going!!


----------



## xmen1234 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ed, First off thanks for this opportunity.  Here are some questions I have as I am starting to compete again after a 15 year layoff.

1). How important is it to train both sumo and conventional to improve on deadlifts, when you compete using a conventional stance?  And why?

2). Should one train oly style squats as well as PL squats for PL competitions? 

3). What is your take on 10-15 second walkouts?  Needed or overrated?

4). Thanks again!!


----------



## psych (Apr 17, 2014)

1. whats so great about a crockpot?
2. is it raw if it's in a mono?
3. do you know anyone who does sheiko?
4. will we ever leave quads?
5.how that fuck did your dogs get so big?
6.if you came back to compete would you go open or masters?
7. do you get mad when i park in the front of the gym and you have to park further down, causing you to walk to the gym?
8. what season of Grimm are you on?
9. did you ever do cardio?
10. since you are a ginger what does not having a soul feel like?
11. why the fuck aren't we keeping the bars in the locked room anymore?
12. if you ever came back to single ply would you want to be sponsored by inzer or titan?


----------



## K1 (Apr 17, 2014)

psych said:


> 1. whats so great about a crockpot?
> 2. is it raw if it's in a mono?
> 3. do you know anyone who does sheiko?
> 4. will we ever leave quads?
> ...



Damn, I was waiting for some of those questions to be about his sex life...Or how he really dresses in the locker room


----------



## psych (Apr 18, 2014)

K1 said:


> Damn, I was waiting for some of those questions to be about his sex life...Or how he really dresses in the locker room



He doesn't use the locker room. We all change in the middle of the gym...thats not a joke.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 18, 2014)

Psych is killing me . I was all relaxed to go nite nite when i read this. 
Awe man just cracked me up so now i'm all woke up. 
Yeah why are the good bars not in the room. 
No psych is not joking about changing in the gym .
ok . 1 . Who was the strongest bodybuilder you ever trained
            besides Stan..? Part 2  Did they train each body part 1x or 2x per        week?  Thanks,,,, T


----------



## thebrick (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm 10 years older than you Ed and I still love lifting… and I love my deads to this day. If you have any advice for older lifters, I am all ears! 

Much respect for your sir!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 18, 2014)

How about some advice on how to get my deadlift max up? I'm stuck in the 500's been stuck in em for years to?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

psych said:


> He doesn't use the locker room. We all change in the middle of the gym...thats not a joke.



That's because you could catch a staff infection down there...I swear a hand came up out of the shitter when I was down there...something out of a horror movie. LOL

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyway down to business,
Hawk from Kansas City here, long time listener first time caller...

Anyway my questions:
1. What is the most common mistake made by people just entering the sport of Pling?
2. What considerations/changes do Pler's need to make as they enter into their 40's?

Thanks,


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 19, 2014)

As you were the lightest person to ever cross the 2400lb total, how did you keep your weight down and remain so incredibly strong?


----------



## powders101 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ed is THE legend! That is great to have him here and willing to do this q&a!


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 26, 2014)

I know the physical aspect of powerlifting is very demanding, but to reach your incredible level you have attained, I would think the mental aspect of it is equally important.  Is there anything you do or possess  that helps prepare yourself for not only the meets, but for the duration of your time in the sport


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2014)

Mr Coan, since we are getting great replies , 
Did Doyle Kennedy ever crop dust as you were on a big lift? 
How would you train if you were 6-3 with long arms, legs and over 50. ?


----------



## EdCoan (May 2, 2014)

My apologies for just getting around to seeing these guys but we have been filming different stuff instead of the Q and A we normally do weekly but I will get this together and answer them as soon as I can! 

Thank you for your patience and keep pushing that weight!


----------



## JJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Did this ever get done?  I'll go look around for it now.


----------

